# Newborns



## woahlookitsme (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok breeders I am so curious to see how each breed looks as a newborn. So post em up! Before fluffy baby fur grows please, i think its interesting to see which ones have marks on skin rather than marks on fur. State Breed, Variety and Picture

Tan - Black


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jan 6, 2011)

I think they all pretty much look the same...sept for coloring.

Black Japanese Harlequin:






Blue/Lilac/Black Magpie Harlequin:


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Jan 6, 2011)

Lionheads!

3 black torts one blue tort






3 black torts one blue tort






Black tort and blue tort too many torts latley lol


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 6, 2011)

Lionheads! 2 days old.
Black Tort's, Sable Point's,...:confused2:


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 9, 2011)

Californians - Standard





Himalayans - Black and Blue


----------



## Jaded (Jan 9, 2011)

Flemish Giants




colors were 3 Sandy, 1 Black VM, 1 Fawn


Mini Lops





Black, Black Otter, Agouti, Sooty Fawn or Blue Point.


----------



## kirstin (Jan 23, 2011)

Hollands! 

3 Black Torts, 2 of which were peanuts... 







An "after" picture of the one healthy kit with mommy...








6 Kits!! Four Blue-Eyed Whites, one Lilac/Blue tort., and one lynx/orange (not sure on him)... he passed away at a young age. 







The kits as they got older... 











Soo cute.


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Jan 24, 2011)

Some more lions that were born yesterday  Im thinking their are 1 maybe 2 brokens not to sure yet.


----------



## minilop lover (Jan 31, 2011)

Just adorable!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll get some up as soon as photobucket decides to be nice.


----------



## sheandg (Feb 5, 2011)

here's a litter of american fuzzy lops

a broken chestnut, broken black, siamese sable and sable chin


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 8, 2011)

aw thank you to everyone who's been posting! I just had a litter of brits for the first time ever! im so excited and ill post pictures as soon as i can capture them


----------



## Nela (Feb 8, 2011)

I cannot join in but I wanted to say that this is a neat thread idea :biggrin:It's interesting to see how they look that young.


----------

